# Odds of Getting Audited Are?



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Will Uber & Lyft be the target of an audit this year or will the IRS pick on the thousands of drivers that are simply trying to put food on the table?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sharkb8 said:


> Will Uber & Lyft be the target of an audit this year or will the IRS pick on the thousands of drivers that are simply trying to put food on the table?


Only if have total revenue of $500k or more and have deductions leaving you with a zero tax liability. Most drivers can probably show a $900 million loss like Trump back in the 90's


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

The odds are very low. As mentioned the highest percentage of audits come from higher income folks.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Only if have total revenue of $500k or more and have deductions leaving you with a zero tax liability. Most drivers can probably show a $900 million loss like Trump back in the 90's


Sounds like you either ran a sizeable business or an accountant. I got audited in 2005 when my revenue breached 500k. Agents spent 3 days aggregating thousands of transactions. They left and never came back even after my revenue was in the millions. The agent was a bit perplexed. He said " its strange, i always find something even when there is nothing to find".


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

I think you may find this interesting and relevant to the discussion: http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2017/03/income_tax_audits_plummet_as_irs_loses_agents_to_b.html


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The audit chance is very very very ... VERY low.

One of my "Audits" in the industry was documentation that i had paid as much in tolls as i claimed to. They wanted to see gas/toll receipts for 1 month of working. I rounded up documentation and mailed in copies certified mail. About a month and a half later I got a letter back stating that they were satisfied.

Most audits (especially for us peons at the bottom) are just mail outs asking for details of stuff.

https://turbotax.intuit.com/tax-tools/tax-tips/Taxes-101/What-Are-Tax-Audits-/INF14396.html

*What Are Tax Audits?*
Updated for Tax Year 2016

OVERVIEW

A tax audit is an examination of your tax return by the IRS to verify that your income and deductions are accurate.

*A tax audit is when the IRS decides to examine your tax return a little more closely and verify that your income and deductions are accurate. Typically, your tax return is chosen for audit when something you have entered on your return is out of the ordinary. There are three main types of IRS audits: the mail audit, the office audit and the field audit.*

*Mail audits
No matter what type of audit the IRS decides to conduct, you will receive notification of it by mail. A mail audit is the simplest type of IRS examination and does not require you to meet with an auditor in person. Typically, the IRS requests additional documentation to substantiate various items you report on your tax return. For example, if you claim $10,000 in charitable deductions, the IRS may send you a letter requesting proof of your donations. Generally, submitting sufficient proof will conclude the audit in your favor if the IRS is satisfied.

Office audits
An office audit is an in-person audit conducted at a local IRS office. These audits are typically more in-depth than mail audits and usually include questioning by an audit officer about information on your return. You will be asked to bring specific information to an office audit, such as the books and records for your business or your personal bank statements and receipts. You also have the right to bring an accountant or lawyer to represent you at these meetings.

Field audits
The field audit is the broadest type of examination that the IRS conducts. In these cases, an IRS agent will conduct the audit at your home or place of business. Generally, field audits are conducted when the IRS is questioning more than just a deduction or two. A field audit is generally very thorough and will cover many, if not all, items on your return.
*


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Typically they only audit people who would actually owe taxes.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Its probably not too likely that you will be audited as an Uber partner, unless Uber put a 7 figure number on your 1099, it isn't going to raise a red flag.

Your local state and city governments may be a different question. If they need the money in Sacramento, and Gov. Moonbeam thinks Uber partners are raking it in, they may take a real close look at you


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

I would not attach a "If you make X or less you are good". I was an contractor in Iraq and other countries in Europe and folks were all making six figures but hardly anyone over 200k. All the folks that were honest when they were audited and hammered by the IRS were the folks that got really ballsy and tried to deduct crazy stuff!

Mears Troll Number 4 is a very good example, he had a large (probably abnormal) amount in Fuel and Tolls. So he got audited, showed proof and boom case closed. I've literally had CPAs tell me that because I had to fill out time sheets while I was home on break that I could claim 100% of my internet bill for the whole year, even though I was only home three months a year. 

Taking standard deductions will usually lower your chances but the second you depart from filing a 1040EZ your chances of getting audited grow. There may not be a set % per X but filing a 1040EZ is probably your best shot at never getting audited lol.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Darkhawk said:


> I would not attach a "If you make X or less you are good". I was an contractor in Iraq and other countries in Europe and folks were all making six figures but hardly anyone over 200k. All the folks that were honest when they were audited and hammered by the IRS were the folks that got really ballsy and tried to deduct crazy stuff!
> 
> Mears Troll Number 4 is a very good example, he had a large (probably abnormal) amount in Fuel and Tolls. So he got audited, showed proof and boom case closed. I've literally had CPAs tell me that because I had to fill out time sheets while I was home on break that I could claim 100% of my internet bill for the whole year, even though I was only home three months a year.
> 
> Taking standard deductions will usually lower your chances but the second you depart from filing a 1040EZ your chances of getting audited grow. There may not be a set % per X but filing a 1040EZ is probably your best shot at never getting audited lol.


. Who files 1040EZ? 18 years olds who work at Burger King? I mean come on no interests, dividends etc?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Darkhawk said:


> I would not attach a "If you make X or less you are good". I was an contractor in Iraq and other countries in Europe and folks were all making six figures but hardly anyone over 200k. All the folks that were honest when they were audited and hammered by the IRS were the folks that got really ballsy and tried to deduct crazy stuff!
> 
> Mears Troll Number 4 is a very good example, he had a large (probably abnormal) amount in Fuel and Tolls. So he got audited, showed proof and boom case closed. I've literally had CPAs tell me that because I had to fill out time sheets while I was home on break that I could claim 100% of my internet bill for the whole year, even though I was only home three months a year.
> 
> Taking standard deductions will usually lower your chances but the second you depart from filing a 1040EZ your chances of getting audited grow. There may not be a set % per X but filing a 1040EZ is probably your best shot at never getting audited lol.


5000+ miles a month in deductible miles and $120 per week in tolls back then...

The biggest single toll around her is $1.50... that's a lot of tolls man, that's a lot of tolls...

So i send my printed toll receipt from the turnpike commission and daily $35+ gas receipts paid on the same credit card...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 5000+ miles a month in deductible miles and $120 per week in tolls back then...
> 
> The biggest single toll around her is $1.50... that's a lot of tolls man, that's a lot of tolls...
> 
> So i send my printed toll receipt from the turnpike commission and daily $35+ gas receipts paid on the same credit card...


You only have to send the proof to the IRS if they ask for it. Do you send it anyway?


----------

